# Il Testimone. Stagione 6. Pif. Video Streaming delle puntate.



## admin (25 Aprile 2014)

E' ricominciato "Il Testimone" (ne abbiamo parlato ampiamente in diversi topic), trasmissione condotta da Pif in onda su Mtv e giunta alla sesta stagione.

Si tratta, per chi non lo sapesse e non l'avesse mai visto, di uno dei format migliori della televisione italiana. Il protagonista/testimone, Pif, impugna la telecamera e ci guida alla scoperta completa di personaggi, situazioni e luoghi visti "dall'interno". In modo approfondito, senza filtri e senza troppe ipermediazioni.

Ecco, di seguito, l'elenco delle puntate (in continuo aggiornamento) della sesta stagione ed i link per vederle in streaming, on demand, sul proprio pc.

Copiare ed incollare i link nella barra degli indirizzi del browser


Episodio 1: Il Diavolo veste pile parte 1. VIDEO -) ondemand.mtv.it/serie-tv/il-testimone/s06/il-testimone-s06e01-il-diavolo-veste-pile-prima-parte


Episodio 2: Groenlandia - L'Ovest. VIDEO -) ondemand.mtv.it/serie-tv/il-testimone/s06/il-testimone-s06e02-pif-groenlandia-1-ovest


Episodio 3: Groenlandia - L'Est. VIDEO -) ondemand.mtv.it/serie-tv/il-testimone/s06/il-testimone-s06e03-pif-groenlandia-2-est


Episodio 4: Persone Transessuali. Da uomo a donna. VIDEO -) ondemand.mtv.it/serie-tv/il-testimone/s06/il-testimone-s06e04-pif-persone-transessuali-m-to-f


Episodio 5: Il diavolo veste pile. Seconda parte.
VIDEO -) ondemand.mtv.it/serie-tv/il-testimone/s06/il-testimone-s06e05-il-diavolo-veste-pile-seconda-parte


Episodio 6: Calcio storico fiorentino. Prima parte. 
VIDEO -) ondemand.mtv.it/serie-tv/il-testimone/s06/il-testimone-s06e06-calcio-storico-fiorentino-prima-parte


Episodio 7: Calcio storico fiorentino. Seconda parte.
VIDEO -) ondemand.mtv.it/serie-tv/il-testimone/s06/il-testimone-s06e07-calcio-storico-fiorentino-seconda-parte


Episodio 8: Tarahumara, il popolo che corre.
VIDEO -) ondemand.mtv.it/serie-tv/il-testimone/s06/il-testimone-s06e08-tarahumara-il-popolo-che-corre


Episodio 9: Famiglie numerose.
VIDEO -) ondemand.mtv.it/serie-tv/il-testimone/s06/il-testimone-s06e09-pif-famiglie-numerose


Episodio 10: Addio Pizzo 3.0
VIDEO -) ondemand.mtv.it/serie-tv/il-testimone/s06/il-testimone-s06e10-pif-addio-pizzo-3-0


Episodio 11: Fuori dal Mondo
VIDEO -) ondemand.mtv.it/serie-tv/il-testimone/s06/il-testimone-s06e11-pif-fuori-dal-mondo


----------



## raducioiu (25 Aprile 2014)

Molto belle e interessanti quelle sulla Groenlandia.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (25 Aprile 2014)

Cioè, vi lamentate della tv italiana che è tutta spazzatura e quando c'è qualcosa che merita non muovete un dito. 2 risposte per il miglior programma italiano.


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2014)

[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] vai in Groenlandia! Valli a colonizzare!


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] vai in Groenlandia! Valli a colonizzare!


ahahahah

La Groenlandia è comunque ancora in parte sotto controllo danese, non a caso due membri del parlamento devono essere dalla Groendlandia così come 2 dalle isole faorcoso. Sono già stati colonizzati


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Aprile 2014)

Ultimamente MTV manco mi si vede e su Italia 1 mandano in onda lucignolo


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' ricominciato "Il Testimone" (ne abbiamo parlato ampiamente in diversi topic), trasmissione condotta da Pif in onda su Mtv e giunta alla sesta stagione.
> 
> Si tratta, per chi non lo sapesse e non l'avesse mai visto, di uno dei format migliori della televisione italiana. Il protagonista/testimone, Pif, impugna la telecamera e ci guida alla scoperta completa di personaggi, situazioni e luoghi visti "dall'interno". In modo approfondito, senza filtri e senza troppe ipermediazioni.
> 
> ...




Aggiunti 2 nuovi episodi: 5 e 6. Freschi freschi.

Trovate tutti i link al primo post.


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' ricominciato "Il Testimone" (ne abbiamo parlato ampiamente in diversi topic), trasmissione condotta da Pif in onda su Mtv e giunta alla sesta stagione.
> 
> Si tratta, per chi non lo sapesse e non l'avesse mai visto, di uno dei format migliori della televisione italiana. Il protagonista/testimone, Pif, impugna la telecamera e ci guida alla scoperta completa di personaggi, situazioni e luoghi visti "dall'interno". In modo approfondito, senza filtri e senza troppe ipermediazioni.
> 
> ...




Aggiunto il settimo episodio. La seconda parte del "Calcio storico fiorentino"


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2014)

Ma le avete viste le puntate sul calcio storico fiorentino? Questi stanno fuori con l'accuso.


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' ricominciato "Il Testimone" (ne abbiamo parlato ampiamente in diversi topic), trasmissione condotta da Pif in onda su Mtv e giunta alla sesta stagione.
> 
> Si tratta, per chi non lo sapesse e non l'avesse mai visto, di uno dei format migliori della televisione italiana. Il protagonista/testimone, Pif, impugna la telecamera e ci guida alla scoperta completa di personaggi, situazioni e luoghi visti "dall'interno". In modo approfondito, senza filtri e senza troppe ipermediazioni.
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma le avete viste le puntate sul calcio storico fiorentino? Questi stanno fuori con l'accuso.



Stanno bruciati


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' ricominciato "Il Testimone" (ne abbiamo parlato ampiamente in diversi topic), trasmissione condotta da Pif in onda su Mtv e giunta alla sesta stagione.
> 
> Si tratta, per chi non lo sapesse e non l'avesse mai visto, di uno dei format migliori della televisione italiana. Il protagonista/testimone, Pif, impugna la telecamera e ci guida alla scoperta completa di personaggi, situazioni e luoghi visti "dall'interno". In modo approfondito, senza filtri e senza troppe ipermediazioni.
> 
> ...




Aggiunto l'episodio numero 9: famiglie numerose.


----------



## admin (4 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' ricominciato "Il Testimone" (ne abbiamo parlato ampiamente in diversi topic), trasmissione condotta da Pif in onda su Mtv e giunta alla sesta stagione.
> 
> Si tratta, per chi non lo sapesse e non l'avesse mai visto, di uno dei format migliori della televisione italiana. Il protagonista/testimone, Pif, impugna la telecamera e ci guida alla scoperta completa di personaggi, situazioni e luoghi visti "dall'interno". In modo approfondito, senza filtri e senza troppe ipermediazioni.
> 
> ...




Aggiornato


----------

